

Rainbow Lollipop: an experimental visual history web browser - mo
https://github.com/grindhold/rainbow-lollipop

======
a3n
The way I understand that image: Each bar is the equivalent of a tab, and the
linked circles are the visiting history for that tab.

The busy blue bar near the bottom shows that you visited six links, went back
to the third link and visited four from there, then went back to the second of
those four and visited one. The large size and white color of that one last
circle means that it's what you're visiting now?

Or I'm totally off, and this is an alien interface in need of interpretation
by Hoshi Sato.

~~~
grindhold
Yup except for the large image, you got everything right. The large image
_was_ the topmost suggestion of autocompletion at the time. This one in
particular was "search the string in the url-bar with duckduckgo". It does not
exist anymore. It has been replaced with three neat columns that organize
suggestions in a better way.

------
wingerlang
Can you post some video or something? The screenshot doesn't give too much.

------
agumonkey
I always wanted non linear history. Often a bookmark is not enough, I'd love
to rewalk on the discovery of a particular page. Similarly, on linux, curl
(IIRC) adds the source url to a downloaded file metadata.

~~~
shadeless
I remember using Voyage [1], a Firefox addon to get timeline-like history
view. Seems like it hasn't been updated in a while though.

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/voyage/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/voyage/)

~~~
agumonkey
I didn't think someone would wrote a plugin for that. Thanks. I would be good
to revive it.

------
azeirah
Here's an interesting approach to tabs

[https://vimeo.com/9019483](https://vimeo.com/9019483)

Watching the video makes a lot more sense than my explanation!

Along with the usage of tabs, you have the concept of "sessions" A session is
a collection of any tabs opened before starting a new session, by using
ctrl+t. Using this will naturally result in collections of related tabs... You
can then switch between sessions in a tree-style-tabs kind of way.

Watching the video makes a lot more sense than my explanation!

~~~
agumonkey
Firefox has, except for the vertical foldable list UI, Panorama (ctrl+shift+e
to toggle between).

[http://imgur.com/SNRLpxx](http://imgur.com/SNRLpxx)

------
jryan49
I always thought that nobody really used Vala anymore. Kind of neat to see it
in use.

~~~
Profpatsch
Most GNOME apps started today are done in Vala afaik. It’s just starting to
get traction. Maybe not at fast as $HipsterLang, but steadily.

~~~
felipeerias
Didn't they choose JavaScript as their preferred language to write new
applications?

~~~
grindhold
Correct. Regular applications are still mostly written in C, but newer
projects tend to use Vala more and more.

------
grindhold
Ask me anything about rainbow-lollipop

~~~
mvanvoorden
Well, I cannot compile the current version, nor install the deb. Using latest
Linux Mint. It took some effort getting all the dependencies right, and it
wasn't clear that I had to install the httpseverywhere plugin also provided on
your Github account :)

While building, I get the following error that I cannot seem to solve:

CMakeFiles/rainbow-lollipop.dir/src/config_dialog.c.o: In function
`rainbow_lollipop_config_dialog_construct': config_dialog.c:(.text+0x265e):
undefined reference to `gtk_switch_set_state'

~~~
grindhold
if by "latest" you mean the "rebecca"-release they advertise on their
homepage, i got bad news for you. They ship with gtk version 3.10.x. The
minimum api needed is 3.14.x . This dependency is available in mint since the
"betsy"-release.

i just pushed a fix, so older APIs should work, too. Please pull the git and
try to build again. Thanks for the hint :)

~~~
mvanvoorden
It worked, thanks!

